
Bryan Cantrill Interview – defeating complexity July 2020 - jloveless
https://youtu.be/ySOaKN8jiUs
======
hinkley
Interviewer missed a prime opportunity to call it a “cantrilogy”

~~~
jloveless
Oh man ... cantrilogy ... it was there the whole time. Absolutely going to
steal that :)

